# An invitation from Leah



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great website! I've been through it four times now.  Talk about warm fuzzies. 

I did have hard time reading the little flags at the bottom to navigate from page to page and the guestbook doesn't look fully set up yet (I wanted to be the first to sign )


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great website. Will sign the guest book when I look at it more in depth tomorrow. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know a heck of a lot about guestbooks. As far as I know that is all set up. I guess it will take a few signatures to see what it looks like after.

Maybe I will redo the flags with light text.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry Rob, I tested the guestbook and it worked form me!

Just love the web site Betty!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!! Great job everyone! Lea in finally home and has a website to remember her trip.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Sorry Rob, I tested the guestbook and it worked form me!
> 
> Just love the web site Betty!!!!!


The guestbook might have taken some time to come online. Don't worry it is one near and dear so I will check back more than once. That is just a great story and Miss Leah is just the perfect dog as a house guest.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I really didn't think I had tears available right now but reading that proved me wrong. I am so so happy that she will have a life filled with Love from here on out! 

Enjoy pretty girl!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the website of Lea, glad she is home








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am crying so hard with happines right now and am proud to have been one of her drivers. I loved that sweet girl and wished I could have kept her but knew that her Mommy wanted her more.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a wonderful thing for you to do not only for Leah but us as well who watched it all happen! Leah is a VERY SPECIAL PRINCESS and we in rescue Thank you for taking this sweet girl into your life Betty! 
Thank you also for the Rescue area that you wrote...

Very touching...

Give Leah BIG HUGS...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The site looks great..... But I don't see any mention of that all important 5:00 AM wake up call to Jenna Friday morning.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, what a lovely tribute to the journey!! 

Might I just add that Jenna's whippet's name is Epic, not Eric  

Great job on getting that pretty girl acrossed the country guys!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The website is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing it with us. Now all we need is lots and lots of pictures every day of Leah enjoying her new forever home! All my best

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful site. Well written, wonderful pictures and a heartwarming story.

Bless every one of you who were involved in getting Leah to her new home, and Bless you Mary, for opening up your heart and home to Leah.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What an amazing journey, with amazing loving people and a happy ending for a wonderful golden girl. It doesnt get much better!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice web site, loved the journey.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I just love it. It is like reading a fairy tale, only better because it is all true! what an adventure that has been.

I also want to thank you for the write up on rescue. Our Honey, golden 
mix, was one hour from being gassed at the county pound when the tiny all breed rescue snatched her up. We were not in the market for another dog, already having 3 goldens. But when our neighros showed up on our door step with her----after we had told them we didn't want another dog--it was love and we adopted her. this was Dec. 7, 2002,. She is the most loving dog and it is as if she knows we saved her (she also had heartworms when we adopted her and we had her treated). She just can't give enough love. These rescue/adopted dogs are special.

Here she is getting attention from "dad."


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful site!!! Couple of things for you....I don't know the name of the town where met Nicole, so let's just say Maryland. And then I gave her to Karen in East Windsor, NJ.

And Jellybean is a GIRL! lol 

Please give Miss Leah a kiss for me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is beautiful...May the Wind behinds Leah's Wings, Always be Gentle...


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww Betty. What a beautiful website--well written and touching. Thank you for sharing Leah with all of us who watched your quest unfold thanks to Jenna and the people here on GRF. 
Where is the wonderful story and pix of the over the border trip from H*ll...
Hope you share pictures of "our" dog with us as she gets used to being a Canadien!
Bless you Betty!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Such a beautiful, well-written web-site... gosh she seems like such a sweet sweet girl! I cannot even imagine anyone giving her to the pound. I feel good knowing that she will have years of love ahead with you!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

So glad I looked at this before I put my makeup on as it made me cry...happy tears, but tears all the same. What an amazing journey and happy ending for Leah!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

wow, you all did such a GREAT thing for beautiful Princess Leah! She sure deserved it though, and let us not forget the passing of her original owner - he MUST be smiling down on all of you!!! 

Thanks for sharing the story and enjoy your new journey


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a good job you did 

on day 3 - the "someone" getting fresh is Faith

it's funny - for whatever reason it was ok when Faith sniffed her butt, but when Banner tried she made sure he knew it was not cool.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Great website!! Brought me to tears!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you for putting that together. What a wonderful tribute to Lea and her extended family!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great website and a nice job by everyone who got Leah home.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*WOW, this story should be on Oprah.* If anyone thinking of getting a dog saw this, how could they not want to adopt a great dog like Leah. This is such a great story.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> *WOW, this story should be on Oprah.* If anyone thinking of getting a dog saw this, how could they not want to adopt a great dog like Leah. This is such a great story.


Now that's a great idea! Anyone got Oprah's email address? Oh wait, then we'd have to all get back in our cars and drive Lea to Chicago....:doh:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Now that's a great idea! Anyone got Oprah's email address? Oh wait, then we'd have to all get back in our cars and drive Lea to Chicago....:doh:


ha, HECK NO!!! She would fly first class!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic job all the way around!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> ha, HECK NO!!! She would fly first class!!!!!!


Nowww you're talk'in!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love it!!!! I saw it last night... what a wonderful site!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL...yeah right, Margo. I haven't even cleaned off my car from Monday. There are no pics of the trip home. My camera battery was dying and the road conditions were just too desperate. I couldn't see 20 ft. and it was like that for 60 miles. It was the second worst storm I have ever driven in. We were blinded when transports came towards us, but strangely enough, we and two others were the only cars seen on that stretch to Saint John.

I will tweak the mistakes as everybody passes them along. Yes Joe, including the time. 

Kimm, I don't mind wind beneath her wings. As long as she's not breaking it :roflmao: She's already shown that she snores.

Things are pretty quiet here which is how I wanted it for her first few days. She's quite comfy, actually peed again last night. I wonder if she only got out a few times a day and that's part of the reason she doesn't "download" every time. Yesterday she would not eat breakfast. It sat there all day. So I put a 1/4 can of senior food on it last night and it disappeared. I also cooked one of those turkey breasts I got in Calais, and as much as I wanted the gravy, I kept the juice to put on her food, so breakfast went down pretty quick this morning.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Betty,
What a tribute to Leah and the wonderful people who jumped on the Leah bandwagon. Leah's story, as you've said so well, is testament to the best of humanity.......... we CAN be the people our dogs think we are ! As for Leah.... her resilience and golden character have a whole country of golden lovers that have fallen head over heels in love with her. Enjoy your princess !!!!

Dallas Betty


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the website....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> *WOW, this story should be on Oprah.* If anyone thinking of getting a dog saw this, how could they not want to adopt a great dog like Leah. This is such a great story.


Great idea...Oprah has goldens plus all of her guests fly first class and stay in wonderful hotels :.

I love the website and have already read through it twice!! I'm going to go sign in now. :wave:

I hope that the woman who originally told Jenna about Leah gets to read this story so that she can see how it all turned out.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Great idea...Oprah has goldens plus all of her guests fly first class and stay in wonderful hotels :.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, we all are gonna be famous.....just kidding.:bowl:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Betty, great site! I am going to pass it on to my mom because she kept asking me the whole time I was down at her house, "Now why are you doing this???" 

Also, on Day One, I picked Leah up from Carol in Charleston, SC not NC.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh foo. I am geographically challenged as you can tell. Thanks! Always open for more pictures if anyone has them.

Is Day Three a slow loading page? If so, I can break it into two, because that's where the most photos are.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to Leah and all who helped her on her way HOME!! Just wonderful!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lol......you added that important phone call to ACC.... 

Now the story seems so much more complete....


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> gold'nchocolate said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea...Oprah has goldens plus all of her guests fly first class and stay in wonderful hotels :.
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Betty,

As far as how often she urinates, I have one here that will hold it forever! Shadow and Tucker do not even go out before breakfast. Tucker will go out and do his thing after making sure Shadow has eaten all his food, but Shadow still comes to me after he finishes his breakfast and sits down and takes a break for another 15 or 20 minutes before going out...:doh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been on much lately, so I am just catching up on this. What a beautiful website for Leah and such a beautiful story as well. Great job to everyone that made it happen! What a great group of people we have here.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a wonderful website! Hooray for all who share in Leah's journey to her forever home and hooray to carraig for bringing her into your home


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That was very special.. I cried..


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Well she's holding it again. I have to wonder if being an apartment dog, she had to. I have seen no pee since last night. But I have been treated to a perambulating poop!:bowrofl:

I am still laughing and that was this morning. We walked down the driveway and as she crossed the end of it she maybe bent about six degrees and started dropping little cookies. Seven of them! (From the "more info than we needed" dept.)

It was too funny.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful website Betty, thank you for getting it on so quickly. Thank you for giving a great girl the home she deserves. Thanks to all the transporters. Makes me proud to be part of this group. Everyone needs major congratulations for this whole effort. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Betty,
what a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. I'm so happy Leah is finally at her new home so she can start a new chapter in her life with her new mommy! enjoy her and remember we want to see alot of picture's of you and her together. this is truly an amazing group of people!! 
Debbie & mason


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Fantastic site and let me tell you, what a story.
I am very happy Leah found a great new home and very proud of all members who took part in this journey.

I am also beyond words on how very useful this forum proves to be, not only because of Leah's story, but every single day.
It grew to be a great resource to our existing members but also to many new registrants, new Golden Retriever owners and visitors.

I myself have learned a great deal of this website and I am very happy to see the site become so successful. 
It is truly beyond my wildest expectations.

Thanks guys.

Joe


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I passed Leah's link on to my Rescue friends and have gotten about 20 replies saying it is a wonderful thing that was done for her! All involved are to commended to the highest!


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Yup, I cried!! Gotta a few tears still rolling down....

Have a wonderful life Leah!!
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

I had been telling my husband this story and started to read him the website. I wasn't two lines into it when I started crying! You all are such wonderful people!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, I was in tears too. Wonderful website. Just one thing. Us Canuks can't choice our province in the questbook signing. LOL
Judie


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh bummer Judie. I didn't know that. But I never do guestbooks and hadn't a clue what I was up to with this one. I'm surprised it even works, LOL!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great website and what an amazing journey. I felt quite overwhelmed with emotion when reading it, such a remarkable feat. I'm so glad that Leah has a happy ending and is in her new forever home. You should all be so proud of what you have done for her, you are all truly amazing.:You_Rock_


----------

